# LGB Mikado drivetrain problem



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

My Mikado drive train crapped out .     /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif    There is a plastic female coupler that connects the second drive shaft to the first. The coupler just rotates on the metal shaft. Any ideas on what  to use for adhesive ? I was think my favorite JB weld 

Thank, Bryan


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Bryan, 
Why not contact LGBoA for the replacement part(parts). 
LAO


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

Give LGBoA a call and see what they recommend.  I don't think an adhesive of any kind will be a long term solution for torque transmission.   My LGB mikado had a star shaped coupling between the motor and the drive shaft that stripped out.  LGB replaced it no problem.  It just kind of stinks not having the loco for a few weeks.  Luckily, its winter. 

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody donated one of those to the Chicago Botanic. Tears up its drive every time we run it.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby,

That's not right at all!  The only reason my drive train failed is that I was hanging a 20 car freight off the back and running up a 5% (maybe more) grade with it.  SInce having her repaired with a different coupling, I've limited her to about 15 cars.  No problems at all, even running on 4' diameter curves (kind of hard to hang 15 cars off the back when its a 4' diameter circle...)

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know what's happening to it. I think I'd stick an Aristo drive under it


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be too easy Mark !     /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif        I probably will, just wanted to try something for now.
Posted By markoles on 02/26/2008 6:31 AM
Bryan,

Give LGBoA a call and see what they recommend.  I don't think an adhesive of any kind will be a long term solution for torque transmission.   My LGB mikado had a star shaped coupling between the motor and the drive shaft that stripped out.  LGB replaced it no problem.  It just kind of stinks not having the loco for a few weeks.  Luckily, its winter. 

Mark


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I went ahead and tried some JB weld tonight. And put it all back together. Will give it a day to cure and try it out. It does not even have  a knurled end on the shaft to hold the coupler on just friction. So I figured JB Weld might work. Works great for other things under stress.



Posted By markoles on 02/26/2008 6:31 AM
Bryan,

Give LGBoA a call and see what they recommend.  I don't think an adhesive of any kind will be a long term solution for torque transmission.   My LGB mikado had a star shaped coupling between the motor and the drive shaft that stripped out.  LGB replaced it no problem.  It just kind of stinks not having the loco for a few weeks.  Luckily, its winter. 

Mark


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I've been playing with Diesels too long.For awhile when I heard the Whirring of the motor running free, I thought it was the fan motor running. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

At least you weren't having an open house when the drive crapped out.  My mikado made a nice smooth stop with the brakes squealing.  I didn't realize what had happened until it was too late!! Out came the diesels to save the day!

Torby, now now. there's got to be something that's causing the botanical's mike to have problems.  I have both mikados, and they both run well.  I do feel that the LGB one is slightly better, but due to the nature of my mikado, I don't run her that much. 

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains at the botanical do get rather man-handled. Few detail parts last a season.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby,

I imagine that any train in a public layout will be subject to intense abuse!  Still, I'd expect the drive train to last.  Do they use Aristo mikados on that layout? Why not? 

Mark


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Could be one from the initial production run . If it were me I would contact the service depatment in San Diego. They'de be more than happy to take a look at it .


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Buckso,


Could be, I bought it several yrs ago at St. Aubins. Have not run it very much at all. The JB weld seems to be holding for now . I will call for a new part soon, hope they have parts available !


Posted By Bucksco on 02/27/2008 1:59 PM
Could be one from the initial production run . If it were me I would contact the service depatment in San Diego. They'de be more than happy to take a look at it .


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bryanj,

Sounds like you may have one of the early run Mikado's.
I know the LGB Mikado's very well, inside and out. All generations/runs of them.
There's more to it that just getting a part. There were some major changes inside the gear boxes.
It's be to contact LGB of America as Jack (Bucksco) advised and let them repair your Loco.
They are great runners and strong pullers, I know, I own several.
Hope this helps.

Ken Fillar


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken,
What production year (indicated on the round gold sticker) did the improved gear boxes for the Mikado begin. I have the onboard decoder version which runs great.
Alan


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Alan,

Your Mikado would have the upgraded drive train.
Hope this helps.


----------

